# Problema con nautilus su KDE e dropbox

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

da un po' di tempo ho installato dropbox e di conseguenza si è portato dietro Nautilus. 

Quello che mi da fastidio è che quando inserisco una pen drive, mi viene aperta, oltre alla finestra di Dolphin, anche quella di nautilus, con il contenuto della pen drive.

Non riesco a risolvere questa cosa. Ho anche trovato questo thread, dove nella seconda pagina, c'è uno che dice di aver risolto, ma non è che abbia capito molto come abbia fatto.

La cosa ancor più strana, è che sul notebook questo non mi succede.

Ma allora, da cosa dipende?

----------

